# I hate tyre kickers!!



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Just thought I would vent at the complete p*ss take I had to endure this weekend. As I am selling my gtr I was contacted by a decent enough guy and asked to travel down go London to show him the car (100 mile round trip). This fella was being bought a car by his old man and out he comes of his 1 million pound house complete with bentley on the drive. My gtr is in good nick the odd Stone chip and a very small bump, it's done 18k and is running a stage 2 map with ypipe and downpipes and I was looking for around 40k which seems reasonable to me. 
And so we begin straight away the old fella complains that the servicing was not done by Nissan (litchfields actually), also showed him a service stamp from middlehurst and west way again these are not Nissan he says they know nothing about the car! Alright I'm thinking here we go, he then says the gyres they are bold, they were actually replaced 6 weeks ago. Then he preceded to go round the car pointing out the stone chips in great detail basically pulling apart my pride and joy in front of me. I could go on but you get the picture. 
We had another car round yesterday newer than your, better condition than yours and he would take 36k he insisted, you should buy that one then I suggested that is a great deal! Undeterred he carried on saying how crap my car was, the tyres, the stone chips not even interested in hearing or driving the car. 
36k was his final offer, when I had already made it clear on the phone that I would not go much below 40k. 
All in all left a very nasty taste in the mouth, I don't mind people trying to get a bargain but at least have the decentcy to know what you are talking about and don't absolutely destroy someone's car in the process. 
Vent over and yes I do feel better now, I would not sell the car to this Charlie at of principle now and hope he picks up a cheap dragged, launched and tracked version that is shot to bits.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Never taken my car to someone to view usually the other way around..........and a million doesnt buy you much in london.....

alas....lets hope he buys a shit*er!

j.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

If they can't be arsed to come to you what do you expect!?

I know that you have been trying to sell for a while but you're always going to do badly in that situation.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bad time to sell anything....not much is moving out there.....

I know loads of M3 owners who cant seem to sell.....

With the financial products stealers still seem to be doing ok though....if you know any dealer that can SOR it for you, might help....but it wont be free!

j.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, echo what others have said; it's a grim time to try and sell a car, especially privately. It took me 6 months to shift my RS4 and only after I put it on a dealer's forecourt for two months did it gain any interest. I got totally pissed off with trying to sell it privately. Just so many timewasters and dreamers out there.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Karls said:


> Yeah, echo what others have said; it's a grim time to try and sell a car, especially privately. It took me 6 months to shift my RS4 and only after I put it on a dealer's forecourt for two months did it gain any interest. I got totally pissed off with trying to sell it privately. Just so many timewasters and dreamers out there.




Good point, edited my post....

j.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Typical attitude of rich folk, fuk'em


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Hope this doesnt sound too harsh but............

It is a fundemental rule when selling cars .......The buyer travels.

Everyone can come up with a reason why they cant get to see a car . If they do come to look at it at least you know they are possibly interested

And all the time people are prepared to drive to him he doesnt need to do anything more than wait for cars to appear and make silly offers .

Once someone is prepared to drive the car to him he knows has the upper hand - he wastes half an hour you waste half a day and petrol. And TBH that should have been obvious before you got there. 

So dont blame the guy you took the car to. (plonker or not )
He is only trying to get the best deal and part of this of course is slating the car and I suspect we have all done it in some way. How else is he going to justify a daft offer .

Problem is he will get a silly deal - might take a week might take a month but its not his time so I guess he s not worried.

And whilst saying " I wont sell him my car now " sounds good its pretty obvious cos he didnt buy it. 
But if he phoned you and offered £40k cash we all know you WOULD sell it to him if he collected the car .

This honestly isnt a post slating you more one explaining the realities of buying os sellins a car in todays market.

Good luck with the sale at least you wont be taking to people any more ( I hope)


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Typical attitude of rich folk, fuk'em


Yes because all "rich folk" are the same... :GrowUp:


PS OP 36k hardly seems a daft offer for a modified car with nearly 20k miles. I think at the moment a lot of people would have accepted that - especially if you could have met him half way at 38k...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Buyer always starts at rock bottom, fact. When I go and buy equipment I'll always try it on and tell the seller that it's had it or will need corrective work to get it up to scratch. The walk away tactic saying it's the final offer is a classic as well. As RSVFOUR points out, the fact that the OP travelled that distance is a dead giveaway that he needs to sell rather than wants to. Has the OP never haggled or tried to get a discount on something?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I have done exactly the same thing albeit a long time ago. Did the guy compensate you with fuel money? This would have been my request before travelling all that way, but when you think there is a good chance of a sale, I guess you just go along with it. Where was your car advertised, I have one of mine up for sale at the moment so I will be interested to see if he contacts me. 
I'll tell him to come and view or stick it:flame:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't believe you drove to him.

Surely it's an obvious sign. if he wants it he'll come to you.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Some interesting replies, Although I think the original objections have been lost in the haste to post a wise reply.
I did agree and receive petrol money and a trip out in the GTR, which may have been the last, was not a problem to me.
I believe my issue is the way everything and I mean everything was ripped apart, in front of me, which I think is a particularly sh1tty thing to do. 
I would look at the car decide a price based on any parts to replace/work to complete and knowledge of the market and make an offer and hope to negotiate a price, during this process possibly point out the issues to strengthen my case. 
We either agree on a price or we dont thats life and walk away. 
What I wouldnt do, is attack an individuals integrity, and rip apart their vehicle in an uneducated way, lie and bullsh1t, small matter of respect.
I dont have to sell the vehicle, I dont need to sell the vehicle, but should sell the vehicle due to limited use and change in circumstances. Maybe a Mug will come by and be desparate to take the fellas money, I may be nieve but please dont take me for a fool.
It appears that we have other tyre kickers on the forum!, interesting reading your views tho.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

this just about sums it up I agree.

He offered you £4k less than you asked, thats 10% less than the asking price, thats not un-reasonable i'd have negotiated or better still have set his expectations that the minimum would have been £44k in the first place

You sound like a nice guy who has just realised how brutal car negotiating is in a bear market but don't hate him for being 'rude'



RSVFOUR said:


> Hope this doesnt sound too harsh but............
> 
> It is a fundemental rule when selling cars .......The buyer travels.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bear market or no, there's three prices in this world.

1) Over-priced
2) A decent price
3) Taking the piss

Sounds to me like the guy was in the third bracket. Plus there really is no need to be rude to do a deal, I'd have driven away just to annoy the fool.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't agree 10% off as an opening gambit is taking the piss, as for rude I'll take the OP word for it however there Are always 2 sides to any story

Driving away wouldn't have sold a car which was the whole point



tonigmr2 said:


> Bear market or no, there's three prices in this world.
> 
> 1) Over-priced
> 2) A decent price
> ...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

He wants to sell yes, but he doesn't want a new hole ripped.:thumbsup:

I consider £4K off the bottom line price as bracket three, but that's just IMHO.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

When selling your car, never ever take it to the buyer, always they should come to you for viewing. When you travel to them, psychologically it means you are giving the buyer far more authority than they have, and you put yourself in a weak position which normally can be translated by the buyer as; 1- desperate to sell. 2- there must be something wrong with the car, hence you bothered to travel the distance to show it to him. 
In fact some buyers ask the seller to come to them, so that in their own environment and comfort zone they can put the car under scrutiny. And almost always this would result in them knocking the price down, which they previously agreed on when they talked to you over the phone prior to viewing the car.

I feel for you mate, the guy obviously has never heard of Litchfields or Middlehurst, so how would you convince someone who's ignorant? But it does feel bitter that it was a wasted journey. Perhaps the idiot did not deserve the car.

Good luck with selling. But let them come to your fishing-net next time round.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I am enjoying this exchange, although it does appear I am coming across as a complete tit!.
The car was up for 42k, so 36K is low and I made it clear I was looking around 40k on the phone, but I dont mind if someone tries there luck and is respectful in offerring a low price hoping to negotiate a middle price that both parties are happy with. This chancer even offered to take me to the local Nissan garage get an offer from them and beat it by 500 quid.
I also had someone round last night, complete respect knew about the car, the mods, the history, the scene and all about HPC v Litchfields. We had a good chat and was happy, if he had offered 36k I would have said no and gone our separate ways, I dont have to feel like I have had my pants pulled down in school assembly, just to sell a car!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JoZeff said:


> I believe my issue is the way everything and I mean everything was ripped apart, in front of me, which I think is a particularly sh1tty thing to do.


So did you stand there and take all the shit or did you pull him up and tell him to stop talking like a ****? I know what I'd have done.



> It appears that we have other tyre kickers on the forum!, interesting reading your views tho.


I don't know whether I've been lumped into this category, I'm not really bothered but I gave an answer based on my own experiences. I get shafted every day of the week on jobs I do, my customers expect a discount. I normally take the piss and and ask them if they'd like a yellow reduced sticker on it or, better still, a two for one, it soon shuts them up. Maybe the guy was rude or maybe you mistook his manner for rudeness, we can only comment on the information you've presented. Look on the bright side, you've still got your car and you haven't let the guy have the satisfaction of bending you over, tomorrow's another day.

You'll find out whether you did the right thing when the car _*does*_ sell.

Anyway, as they say in the for sale section, GLWTS :thumbsup:


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

I started to descibe to him the benefits of using Litchfields, which was his first attack as it was not Nissan, then showed him receipts from Middlehursts and got the same response, then he went on to the tyres tried to explain the outer tread is less than the inner by design and soon realised I was wasting my time. We also had a language barrier issue so I just sat back and watched in awe as the BS flowed, LOOK LOOK AT THIS THE BODYWORK IS DAMAGED was one of the over excited remarks at which point I licked my finger and wiped away the offending mark. You get my drift.
I am finding this process strangely calming.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Fair enough as the guy paid your fuel, but as you said the last thing you wanted to hear was insult. There are many different buying styles but this guy would have really pi$$ed me off. At the end of the day you walked away not giving in to his offer. It sounds like he will struggle to get a deal with anyone if he carries on like that. When I bought my gtr I made several low sometimes insulting offers but I did it before I went to view the car. That's the way I get a good deal, I would never slag a car off to try and get the price down.

Good luck with the sale!

p.s not used the helmet yet


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Drive to the buyer :runaway:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Advert is worded quite well on P/H.Personally id drop the no mechanical issues
and change of circumstances part of the ad,And a couple of spelling mistakes
Good luck getting her sold:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Car buyers just vary a lot, over the years I've had a selection of:

- Piss-taking rude ignorant bidders, with dreadful excuses, just as above
- Genuine bidders happy to pay a reasonable price
- Even some buyers happy to buy a car unseen and wire money in advance (and one was a £58k sale).

You just met one from the first category, obviously for the first time judging by the posts, I guarantee you'll meet similar again though.


----------



## Josewick (May 16, 2002)

Yeh i have been having a lot of these time wasters lately as well particularly those wanting to px their car that is much higher than forecourt price (and i mean stupidly high) where we all price ours sensibly.... 

Gutted


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

where have you put it up for sale ?


----------



## Josewick (May 16, 2002)

paulcoop007 said:


> where have you put it up for sale ?


is that to me or to Jozeff?


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Josewick said:


> is that to me or to Jozeff?


BOTH !:wavey:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The guy sounds like a twat. Just a shame you had to drive 100 miles to discover that fact. At least we know he won't be on here as he'd know all about litchfields if he was

Chin up, it'll sell


----------



## Josewick (May 16, 2002)

paulcoop007 said:


> BOTH !:wavey:


i had mine on piston heads


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

Josewick said:


> i had mine on piston heads


Did you sell if from there ? I ask as im going to be putting mine up for sale this week but am unsure where is best to put it. Main dealers an option ? Im also unsure where to be on price:nervous:


----------



## Josewick (May 16, 2002)

no it still up for grabs 

I am even willing to let her go for a silly price cos I don;t want to miss a business opportunity and I don;t get genuine callers but only time wasters..


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I dislike tyre kickers too but these people were not tyre kickers. :repost:

Regardless of price, They knew exactly what they wanted and you showed them something that they felt was inferior!

You wasted your time taking the car to them without properly establishing what was important to them and/or describing the car properly, that's the first rule of sales, and that's where you went wrong. :sadwavey:

My advise is if your car is worth over 10 grand don't sell it privately and definitely don't deliver a car to a buyer before theyve bought it! :runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It's a buyer's market, I just sold a Ford Galaxy today, not an expensive car by any means, but still... the amount of timewaters that called me and enquiring in so much detail as if they are buying a Lambo. Buyers are becoming more and more fussy no matter how much they are spending, simply because they have more choice. Far too many cars for sale, so it's harder for any car to sell quick and that gives the buyers opportunity to be as fussy as they like. 
But even so, the seller should never take the car to a buyer, puting oneself in a weaker position that you are already in as a seller.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> It's a buyer's market, I just sold a Ford Galaxy today, not an expensive car by any means, but still... the amount of timewaters that called me and enquiring in so much detail as if they are buying a Lambo. Buyers are becoming more and more fussy no matter how much they are spending, simply because they have more choice. Far too many cars for sale, so it's harder for any car to sell quick and that gives the buyers opportunity to be as fussy as they like.
> But even so, the seller should never take the car to a buyer, puting oneself in a weaker position that you are already in as a seller.


Spot on :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I sold my first escort cosworth to a guy up north somewhere, he told me he was going to a car event somewhere and wanted something special to go in, I felt like he was my bloody brother after getting off the phone he had seen some very comprehensive photos and we agreed 15k assuming everything stacked up which I knew it would!

A couple of hours later he rings me back with some story or other and could I bring the car up to him, like a twat I agreed. When I got there it became apparent he was a car dealer although to be fair a nice enough guy, anyway after pointing out a few blemishes here and there he offered 13k which after some thought I decided that what with taking a day out at least the car would be sold so I agreed.

Felt a bit robbed on the way home deep down if I'm being honest, but you live and learn!

Never sold a car privately since, can't be arsed to be honest I just trade 'em in and take the hit!


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> I dislike tyre kickers too but these people were not tyre kickers. :repost:
> 
> Regardless of price, They knew exactly what they wanted and you showed them something that they felt was inferior!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice and blinding observation, another one for the archives.


----------



## skeeter (Feb 13, 2011)

JoZeff said:


> My gtr is in good nick the odd Stone chip and a very small bump,


I am in the market for a GT-R and being about to drop £40k+ of my own money I wouldn't touch a car with stone chips and a small bump. IMHO you should fork out the couple of hundred pounds it needs to sort these things out and take away any excuses not to buy.

Also, as a complete novice with the Nissan I had never heard of Litchfields before reading this forum and I am only looking at HPC cars with a clear Nissan stamp. Maybe this is wrong, but not everybody surfs the forums.

S


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

skeeter said:


> I am in the market for a GT-R and being about to drop £40k+ of my own money I wouldn't touch a car with stone chips and a small bump. IMHO you should fork out the couple of hundred pounds it needs to sort these things out and take away any excuses not to buy.
> 
> Also, as a complete novice with the Nissan I had never heard of Litchfields before reading this forum and I am only looking at HPC cars with a clear Nissan stamp. Maybe this is wrong, but not everybody surfs the forums.
> 
> S


A couple of hundred pounds won't get you very far on an R35. One stone chip on my bonnet (5mm square total) was quoted at £520 to respray (UMS). That was most of the bonnet. I declined, naturally.

You will be lucky to find a car that hasn't got stone chips on it at your budget as the paint quality is not fantastic and they are prone to it.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

skeeter said:


> I am in the market for a GT-R and being about to drop £40k+ of my own money I wouldn't touch a car with stone chips and a small bump. IMHO you should fork out the couple of hundred pounds it needs to sort these things out and take away any excuses not to buy.
> 
> Also, as a complete novice with the Nissan I had never heard of Litchfields before reading this forum and I am only looking at HPC cars with a clear Nissan stamp. Maybe this is wrong, but not everybody surfs the forums.
> 
> S


If you manage to find any car with more then a few hundred miles that doesn't have stone chips it would be a miracle, every car has them mate


----------



## skeeter (Feb 13, 2011)

I tend to agree, but if you are trying to sell a (lets face it) expensive thing then doing your best to make it look good doesnt seem to me like an unreasonable thing to do.

When I purchased my M5 it was presented flawlessly by the BMW dealer and gave me little option to chip away at the price.

As has already been said, it is a buyers market, and whilst I accept that cars without any chips may be rare there WILL be one out there.

S


----------



## paulcoop007 (Oct 31, 2009)

skeeter said:


> I tend to agree, but if you are trying to sell a (lets face it) expensive thing then doing your best to make it look good doesnt seem to me like an unreasonable thing to do.
> 
> When I purchased my M5 it was presented flawlessly by the BMW dealer and gave me little option to chip away at the price.
> 
> ...


What colour are you after ? im about to sell mine and its hpc all the way !


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

If your car is immaculate you price it accordingly, if yours has a flaw, as they all have due to thinness of paint, then you compensate by taking money off.
A perfect car at a perfect price exists only on fantasy Island, being driven around by tattoo on his way to look for the plane.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

londongtr said:


> I don't agree 10% off as an opening gambit is taking the piss, as for rude I'll take the OP word for it however there Are always 2 sides to any story
> 
> Driving away wouldn't have sold a car which was the whole point


That's right, drive to someone 100 miles to show him the car, then drive 100 miles back to annoy him ?! :chuckle: Driving away would only show that you are annoyed because the guy didn't buy your car.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

And so it ends. Mr tyre kicker texted me not doubt to meet my very reasonable price only to be told I had sold it!
I don't believe I have ever had so much pleasure sending a text. 
It appears they had managed to hack the other seller off so much he told them where to go also.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a result mate! you must be somewhat relieved now that this time he was rejected.... :clap:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

When I sold mine I had one tiny chip after 13k miles - the clear protective wrap I had from robbie really did the trick - ok it cost me £1,300 Including the detail but I recon I got most of that back in the end.

Glad the OP sold his car for the asking price in the end



TAZZMAXX said:


> You will be lucky to find a car that hasn't got stone chips on it at your budget as the paint quality is not fantastic and they are prone to it.


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

I was treated the same way when i went to show my gtr :blahblah:


----------



## PhoneGeeks (Mar 31, 2011)

I had mine on autotrader for a few weeks and got nothing but time wasters and dreamers....so decided to keep it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JoZeff said:


> And so it ends. Mr tyre kicker texted me not doubt to meet my very reasonable price only to be told I had sold it!
> I don't believe I have ever had so much pleasure sending a text.
> It appears they had managed to hack the other seller off so much he told them where to go also.


That's right, there's a right price and you can do a deal. So yes I would have driven off if someone was rude to me if I knew I could sell it for the right price.:thumbsup:


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

jozeff got a call this morning form matey and he had the cheek to call me time wasters becoz i said the gtr aint no longer for sale looooool


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you sold then or decided to keep or just waiting for the right buyer?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

JoZeff said:


> Have you sold then or decided to keep or just waiting for the right buyer?


I think he's waiting to get to 50 posts


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I think he's waiting to get to 50 posts


Naughty boy..calling Custard....nice:thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

anilj said:


> Naughty boy..calling Custard....nice:thumbsup:


I haven't suggested he hasn't got a GTR, that's your party trick. Where is your old mate Resonate anyway?


----------

